# Fish for my new (cycled) planted tank



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi,

I'm about to add fish to my planted tank (at last!!!). I've been going over and over the options and I wondered whether golden barbs and black widow tetra would be OK with my plants. Also, I was thinking of getting some kind of small algae eater but I don't really know what type would be best with these barbs? I was thinking along the lines of some otocinclus or a zebra plec or two. But I heard that flying foxes also take algae and wondered if they might be good?

I would really appreciate any advice anyone can give,

Many thanks,

Muddy


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How exciting to add those first fish! 

What size is the tank? That makes a difference in your choices.

As for the algae eaters, the Oto's are always a nice choice. While Zebra Plec's are beautiful fish, they eat almost no algae.
The Flying foxes are okay, but there are better choices out there, and they do get a bit temperamental as they age.

I don't know what a black widow tetra is, so I can't comment on that. The golden barbs should be okay with your plants, but you may have to watch what else you put in the tank with them. I'm not sure if they're as nippy as tiger barbs are, but it would be something to check into if you're not sure.


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

JanS said:


> How exciting to add those first fish!
> 
> What size is the tank? That makes a difference in your choices.
> 
> ...


The Golden Barbs are active but non-aggressive (more similar to cherry barbs than tiger barbs) and are generally regarded as good community fish. The black tetra is one of the more active tetras (more info at: http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/tet-bwid.htm ) but I can't find out whether is will eat plants or not. It's omnivorous so I suspect it will be OK but I don't really know for sure.

In terms of tank size - it's 65 litres. pH is just under 7.0, I have lots of light and DIY CO2 at 15ppm.
Thanks for the advice on the zebra plec - I'd assumed it would go for algae -I think I should be more careful. I like Oto's too - maybe they will be the best choice.

Thanks again,

Muddy


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A nice smaller pleco to get that does eat algae is a Clown pleco and mine even comes out when lights are own. Zebra plecos are really beautiful but have special needs in their up keep and don't eat algae like Jan said. 

Otto's are very good algae eaters and I highly recommend them. There is a newer Otto out called a Zebra Otto that I think does a better job then the originals at eating algae. The only drawback to Otto's is that they can be hard to get adjusted to your water parameters, therefore some folks have a hard time getting them to live. 

As for barbs most are very nippy unless kept in larger groups, especially the Tiger barbs. One of the more milder barbs is the Cherry barb, which I really like.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i've had golden barbs in the past and they've been very easy going, though they do get pretty bulbous


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

Your tank is less than 20g, so I really wouldn't recommend a pleco of any type. Have you considered Amano shrimp as an algae-eating alternative? You could have otos there, but be careful, they like mature tanks, and they can be a bit twitchy at times, dying without reason. If you watch your fertilization regimen and have adaquate CO2 and light to start off with, you really shouldn't have a large algae problem other than the initial diatom bloom when your tank is young. 

I see no real problems either the black widows or the golden barbs except for not being able to really keep large groups of them in your tank. Unless this is a long tank, rather than high, the black widows may look cramped in there. Otherwise, you should be fine. I would opt for a more slender-bodied fish to give your tank the illusion of size, but you ultimately have to be happy with your choices.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/characins/Blackskirt.php

That's what a black widow tetra is (_Gymnocorymbus ternetzi_). They're more often called simply black tetras. And no, they shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

lljdma06 said:


> Your tank is less than 20g, so I really wouldn't recommend a pleco of any type. Have you considered Amano shrimp as an algae-eating alternative? You could have otos there, but be careful, they like mature tanks, and they can be a bit twitchy at times, dying without reason.


Hmmm, I do like the idea of some shrimps. Are they efficient at eating algae? Or would I need some otto's too?



lljdma06 said:


> I see no real problems either the black widows or the golden barbs except for not being able to really keep large groups of them in your tank. Unless this is a long tank, rather than high, the black widows may look cramped in there. Otherwise, you should be fine. I would opt for a more slender-bodied fish to give your tank the illusion of size, but you ultimately have to be happy with your choices.


Yes, I think I agree. Their physical size and happiness in a decent sized shoal really needs a bigger tank. I'm probably going to set up a 125 litre later in the year so perhaps I will put some in there. With slender bodied fish I've always liked the White Cloud Mountain Minnow. A small school of these would probably be better for this tank.

Thanks for your advice,

Muddy


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/characins/Blackskirt.php
> 
> That's what a black widow tetra is (_Gymnocorymbus ternetzi_). They're more often called simply black tetras. And no, they shouldn't be a problem.


BlackSkirt Tetra to be exact on the common name.

They're beautiful fish, but from *MY* experience with them, they can get a little nippy depending on the fish you place in there with them. I put a Betta in w/them due to an emergency with Betta's tank and they were immediately trying to nip. So watch out if there's any tankmates with long flowing fins.

Fully Grown Blackskirts can get close to 3" like mine are(they're 5 years old). Might be a viable option for a Centerpiece fish for smaller tanks as they tend to like mid to upper levels of the tank usually. Also, they will leave shrimp alone so no worries there. And...as a schooling fish, it's recommended that they be kept in schools of 6 or more, but I've done good with 3 in my 25 Gak. Now they're king of the Tetras since I moved them to my 55 Gal.

As for a Pleco...
Depending on tank size, you may not need anything but a school of Oto Cats.

Commenting on other's comments re: Plecos...

Zebra Pleco: VERY EXSPENSIVE! Expect to pat $250 or more for 1 small fish. Their dietary needs are rather touchy as they like meaty foods and not algae.

Clown Pleco: While they do eat some algae, they're not the most efficient algae eaters. Their dietary needs fall more along Driftwood. Driftwood is a MUST for the tank if you're gonna keep Clowns.

Bristlenose Pleco:
By far the best choice if you MUST have a Pleco for the tank. they are very good cleaners & also only grow to a max of 4-5 inches as adults.

Hope this helps.

-TF


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> BlackSkirt Tetra to be exact on the common name.


It's not that one common name is right or wrong. That's just the way it is with common names and a good reason why learning the right scientific names for things is so valuable.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

TetraFreak said:


> BlackSkirt Tetra to be exact on the common name.
> 
> They're beautiful fish, but from *MY* experience with them, they can get a little nippy depending on the fish you place in there with them. I put a Betta in w/them due to an emergency with Betta's tank and they were immediately trying to nip. So watch out if there's any tankmates with long flowing fins.


I've heard the same thing about them, and I've also heard that many people have regretted getting them. That may not be your case, but it's worth the mention.

Cavan, I agree about the scientific name being the best, but this particular species is almost alway referred to as the "blackskirt". 
It's also worth the mention that when so many stores decide to call them what they decide on, many people don't know the scientific name until they research a board like this.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> Cavan, I agree about the scientific name being the best, but this particular species is almost alway referred to as the "blackskirt".


I think that depends on what part of the country you're in. This is nearly the first time I've ever seen them referred to as black skirt tetras. But a common name is what it is.

I kept them years ago and never had any problems. I think that they're a species that isn't really all that nippy in larger numbers.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

As far as blackskirts being nippy...When they're mature size...Mine are ~3 inches, they can be bullies. That's part of a Charcin nature...when they're the biggest in the tank that is...

Mine only seem to nip at Non-Characins...never had any problems with them going after any baby neons or anything...just the fish with the long flowing fins.


----------

